

An ode to the idea guy - adsahay
http://sahay.co/post/43136803898/an-ode-to-the-idea-guy

======
sameershisodia
Totally with you on that. Great hospitality ventures weren't built by
architects, or construction guys, or even L&T. It takes a huge variety of
skills, understanding (and experience) of markets, user empathy (have seen so
many products/startups fail just because they don't really get the real world
user out there), etc. Respect is important. And it might save your skin - the
same one you put in the game.

------
cjbenedikt
well written, up my street

